# Trailers - Looking for ideas fro inside



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

I use a trailer for all my stuff on a daily basis. I was just looking for pics of the inside of your trailler from those that use them. Ill take some pics of mine and post them tommarrow. Just looking for some ideas. ive still got room inside not sure if i want more shelves or something else. Bryan:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks BNC for bringing this up. I just ordered my first box trailer and have been wondering what to do inside. I have some ideas and when I get it and get it set up I will post some pics. It's going to be 2 months before I get it though.

Dave.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

If you search trailers, you should find a real recent thread where there was a bunch of photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin H (Feb 28, 2006)

I used the heavy duty shelving system from Home Depot down the right hand side of mine ( I have a 20') (2) 6 or 7 foot sections to hold various tools. at the very front of the trailer Installed cabinets and a counter top to be like a mobile office when needed. I have a breaker panel in mine that I run off the gen. to run lighting and outlets. the left side of the trailer has a 10'6" brake, and all my ladders,stages,etc. hung from the wall. this leaves me about 3' of room to walk down the middle. I'll try to post some pics I'm sure its a mess now  (St.patrick's day - everyone couldn't wait to leave so everything gets dumped in there)


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

well sorry guys its been a rough few days. Here are the pics of mine,excuse the mess im working on a basement so theres alot of stuff pulled out.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

and heres a few more if you want to open them,


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

ok this is a little different than other forums so heres a few more


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I know a guy selling that shelving for like 20 bucks a 6' section. Metal braces and wood shelves. Didn't think about that type of shelving. Cheaper than making them outta the aluminum that I talked about. Good idea.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

anybody gonna show me theirs so i can get some ideas.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

We work out of vans. My current van is a 2003 Sprinter, used for fire protection service. I had plywood sprayed w/bedliner (done by a lisenced contractor) and put on the floor. We put pipe, fittings in buckets, tool boxes, on the floor and it stays put. We installed shelves and parts boxes from American Van. Shelving cost was about $1500.00, plus our labor. The new Sprinter has wood floor installed by MB, + American Van shelving. We are installing LED lights, w/flouresent over the work bench. This is not cheap, but I live in my van, (260 Miles yesterday) and I carry inventory/tools so I can fix most any problem w/what I carry in the van. I spent a lot of time deciding how to set up the first van, and am spending just as much time setting up the second Sprinter.

Fireguy
Sprinkler, alarm, emergency lighting service, portable fire extinguishes, suppression systems


----------

